# Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase - thread no. 1



## whifferdill

It doesn't matter whether it was today, or twenty years ago - what's the latest pilot / military watch you've splashed out on?

I've already started a thread on mine, but here it is again ( for continuity you understand;-))

*1969 Seiko Navigator Timer*









and this!

*Seiko RAF Issue Chronograph*


----------



## curly

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got this one last week. Tutima USAF.


----------



## Janne

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Two Laco LE's. No pics yet, watches are being made!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Howdy,
I just got this one today!
It's a very custom watch...assembled by Howard at WCT (he doesn't advertise this watch, and the parts are either extremely limited or gone altogether, so chances are slim you could get one with exactly the same options).
It's a steel case with auto movement and optional 1-12 bezel, and tritium tube Marathon dial, just like his standard M16, but this one has...
Domed sapphire crystal and date display. Very cool. It's like a GSAR but much thinner (less bulk and weight) and with the domed sapphire (something I prefer aesthetically).
The watch world is amazing today...It seems anything is possible. :-! 
Anyway, I feel very lucky to own it and took a couple very quick pics for you...:-d


----------



## tgarn

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Very nice watches so far! :-!

Recently I got lucky and found an Excelsior Park chronograph in decent condition. 
The small edition of Monte Carlo chronos used leftover Valjoux 7740 movements 
from the Breitling bankruptcy in 1979.

The Breitling engraving on the chrono bridge had to be removed due to legal reasons.









(pic borrowed)

Since I have a soft spot for classic Italian and German military chronos 
from the 60's and 70's I just couldn't resist and bought this poor mans Cairelli...;-)
It's a big watch, bezel diameter is 43mm which is just right for my wrist.










Best regards
Thomas


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Along the line of Dennis's Navigator (time-only watches with date and 12h bezel are my favorite watches), here is my recently modified Traser "ComTiNav" (Commander Titan Navigator). Different from the WCT Mark 16, it has a quartz movement and tritium vials in the bezel and on the second hand, and is made of titanium while the bezel is plastic:










See also: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=152848


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hello T., that's one very cool watch! regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Not really a new purchase, but recently returned from having a new flat but armored acrylic crystal fitted: a Hamilton GG-W-113 made in 1985:










I really love these unpretentious watches ... in their industrial yet sensible and time-proven design they have so much of the American milwatch DNA in them. (I should probably write something about the continuity from the A-11 design principles via the A-17, DTU-2A/P, GG-W-113 to the Mil-W-46374 Type 1 and its present equivalent, the MIL-PRF-46374GType II Class 4.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



tgarn said:


> Since I have a soft spot for classic Italian and German military chronos
> from the 60's and 70's I just couldn't resist and bought this poor mans Cairelli...;-)
> It's a big watch, bezel diameter is 43mm which is just right for my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Thomas


I can see why you have a soft spot! Very nice. As they all are - some very interesting watches out there - keep em coming!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dennis Smith said:


> Howdy,
> I just got this one today!


Congrats Dennis and what a unique piece!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> I really love these unpretentious watches ... in their industrial yet sensible and time-proven design they have so much of the American milwatch DNA in them. (I should probably write something about the continuity from the A-11 design principles via the A-17, DTU-2A/P, GG-W-113 to the Mil-W-46374 Type 1 and its present equivalent, the MIL-PRF-46374GType II Class 4.


What are you waiting for?;-)


----------



## fwellers

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



curly said:


> Got this one last week. Tutima USAF.


Hi Curly,
How you liking that Tutima after a week ?
I'm interested in that or the Commando. Hows the readability in low light 
how's the comfort and the accuracy doing ?

Thanks,
Floyd


----------



## rik

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

One is my latest (OK, _only_) purchase - the Breitling B-1. The other is my newer 'acquisition' - as a prize I didn't actually purchase it - the Tourby Aviator.

Two extreme variations on a theme - which do you prefer? (Don't worry, I love them both!)


----------



## quoll

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

CWC 2nd Generation quartz chronograph. This one is a 12hr chrono. Ronda Startech 5030.D 13 jewels.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Lots of great watches here, and I am happy to see many vintage pieces among the members.

My latest two:

Pilot- 1968 Breitling Datora just back from a complete service and ready to finally fly the world.










Military- New Old School Italian WWII Diver










The hardest part of leaving for work is deciding which watches to bring. I always take at least two on my trips.


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This one. Though not in hand yet (September!), it is paid for :-!










Next up: IDF Eterna Super KT b-)


----------



## Jerry68

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's a Lancet residing in TX.


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Relatively recent >> Most excellent in every respect,,, Mühle Glashütte Timer and Nautic :-!


----------



## curly

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



fwellers said:


> Hi Curly,
> How you liking that Tutima after a week ?
> I'm interested in that or the Commando. Hows the readability in low light
> how's the comfort and the accuracy doing ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Floyd


Floyd,

The lume is pretty good, I can make out the time when I wake up. It is very comfortable. This one is stainless, but I also have the titanium version which is very light. It is thicker than some watches, but I don't find it a problem.


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Also relatively recent Mühle Glashütte M12:










Back:









Erik_H


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

If the Sinn 103 is a pilots watch then it's my first:









Greetings, [email protected].


----------



## goffsroad

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Debaufre Nav-B 44-mm








Chronosport UDT


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



whifferdill said:


> What are you waiting for?;-)


It does take a bit of time to collate the information, and to provide photographs of the salient examples. ;-)


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> It does take a bit of time to collate the information, and to provide photographs of the salient examples. ;-)


Looking forward to it!:-!


----------



## Jerry68

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

HI,
Got this VIXA TYPE 20 a while back. Hope you guys like it. You can't see it on the pic, but it's a one-pusher.

Jerry


----------



## CCCP

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Traser P6500


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

"Last of the Mohicans" UTC module. Out of production for the last 2 years... b-)
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Micha

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I bought this JS watch exactly 4 weeks ago b-) I love it!


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

TimeOnTarget, I like your Datora, very nice!!

I still fancy my 1966 RAF Hamilton 6B-9101000, seen here with a rare 1969 Phantom FGR Mk2 flightcrew manual and other items..........











cheers,

-John


----------



## bydandie

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*










Stowa Airman Ohne Logo COSC for me! :-!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

HI,
RLT 69 Limited edition (100)
Homage to the Smiths W10 military issued watch of 1968-1970.
37 mm case,brushed finish, 48 mm lug to lug
18 mm lug width
Domed mineral crystal (also available with acrylic crystal)
"Railroad" type minute makers
luminous (luminova) batons at 12, 3, 6 & 9 and dots at the other positions,"classic" lumed triangle at 12 and small Arabic white non lumed numerals 1 to 11.The watch normalley has a white second hand but i asked for the red.
Manual wind 17 Jewel ETA 2801-2 with hack.
Roy Taylor is an English watchmaker from North Yorkshire and trained as a jewelery and watch maker in the early 80's.he set up independently in 1987 and now produces quality, classic watches using Swiss parts including chronographs,single hand and military inspired watches.
Here is the watch








Paul


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



[email protected] said:


> HI,
> RLT 69 Limited edition (100)
> Homage to the Smiths W10 military issued watch of 1968-1970.
> Here is the watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Very nice!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



TimeOnTarget said:


> Lots of great watches here, and I am happy to see many vintage pieces among the members.
> 
> My latest two:
> 
> Pilot- 1968 Breitling Datora just back from a complete service and ready to finally fly the world.


That Datora is just too cool TonT. Enjoy that one - and don't sell it!


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



whifferdill said:


> That Datora is just too cool TonT. Enjoy that one - and don't sell it!


If I remember correctly from his original post months ago, the Datora was TonT's 'birth year' watch (1968), he's not about to sell it! 

My Hamilton 6B-9101000 will be with me for a very long time, I love the look of it and that era of RAF Phantoms and Harriers comeing into service.

I was in Oz then and brought up on RAAF Avon Sabres and Mirage IIIs........ those were the days! 











cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Nice Sabre!
I love the guy wearing shorts with black socks and black dress shoes. Not many guys can pull that off ;-)
It says "I'm comfortable with myself because there are no women around"


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dennis Smith said:


> Nice Sabre!
> I love the guy wearing shorts with black socks and black dress shoes. Not many guys can pull that off ;-)
> It says "I'm comfortable with myself because there are no women around"


Yep, 
S.E. Asia at that time was quite a place for the fashion concious in the military! 
The photo was taken in Ubon, Thailand in 1968, the RAAF had a detachment of CAC Sabres (built in Melbourne, Australia) there. 

RAAF Sabres were the hottest of the type, they had Rolls Royce Avon engines with much more thrust than the US Sabres, 2 x 30mm cannon & carried Sidewinders.

Here's the RAAF museum's flying example.......... jus boodaful!:-!










cheers,

-John

Sorry for the 'non-watch' photos. (I think you can just see the pilot's Omega through the canopy!);-)


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dennis Smith said:


> Nice Sabre!
> I love the guy wearing shorts with black socks and black dress shoes. Not many guys can pull that off ;-)
> It says "I'm comfortable with myself because there are no women around"


I don't know what you mean Dennis; I wear that combination all the time and Mrs Whifferdill loves it!;-)


----------



## The Kit

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I Guess this is more a Diver, however it is a Swiss Military


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Latest:

Waltham and Elgin A-11s (to go with my Bulova). No photos, but they'll be familiar to at least one PilMil member ;-)


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Nalu said:


> Latest:
> 
> Waltham and Elgin A-11s (to go with my Bulova). No photos, but they'll be familiar to at least one PilMil member ;-)


I have a soft spot for the A-11 which are at the roots of a long-lived type of US milwatch still in existence today, with similar specs and an unobtrusive, unassuming, lets-get-the-job-done-while-being-affordable attitude ... in a way, the mass-produced, yet reasonably high-quality A-11s represent the American war effort in WWII just as much as the high-bred, yet much scarcer German aviationw atches are indicative of their country's attitude.

I am wearing my 1985 Hamilton GG-W-113 as I write this, and in terms of size, performance specs., overall features, design principles (e.g. no prominent orientation of the dial, similarly-shaped hour and minute hands) etc. it is a direct descendant of the A-11 with lots of DNA well-preserved. b-)


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Thanks guys. Yes, you are right, and this one is a keeper. It is nice to be back in the Breitling game again. The Datora just made her first operational flight from ANC to ILN. I head back to ANC tonight.

I really like that UDT Chronosport!!!!



Flightpath said:


> If I remember correctly from his original post months ago, the Datora was TonT's 'birth year' watch (1968), he's not about to sell it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -John:-!


----------



## Dale Vito

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Very interesting, Dale!

By the way, is there evidence for antimagnetic shielding, like a soft-iron movement ring and/or innaer caseback?


----------



## Dale Vito

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> Very interesting, Dale!
> 
> By the way, is there evidence for antimagnetic shielding, like a soft-iron movement ring and/or innaer caseback?


when I opened it there were 2 rings coming loose. No cover or anythink like it.


----------



## Dale Vito

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## vinylgreek

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Late to the party (as usual)

Zeno-Watch Basel
Master Pilot "Reserve de Marche" LE

Picked up less than a month ago.


----------



## Dave I

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got these in the last 6 months.

*Stowa Airman COSC*










*PRS-5*










*Sinn 656*


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dave I said:


> Got these in the last 6 months.
> 
> *Stowa Airman COSC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PRS-5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sinn 656*


Love all three Dave I - Simple, classic styling and clear and legible dials.:-!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> I have a soft spot for the A-11 which are at the roots of a long-lived type of US milwatch still in existence today, with similar specs and an unobtrusive, unassuming, lets-get-the-job-done-while-being-affordable attitude ... in a way, the mass-produced, yet reasonably high-quality A-11s represent the American war effort in WWII just as much as the high-bred, yet much scarcer German aviationw atches are indicative of their country's attitude.
> 
> I am wearing my 1985 Hamilton GG-W-113 as I write this, and in terms of size, performance specs., overall features, design principles (e.g. no prominent orientation of the dial, similarly-shaped hour and minute hands) etc. it is a direct descendant of the A-11 with lots of DNA well-preserved. b-)


Interesting observation Martin, I'm with you. I think the same mentality applied to AFVs, airplanes, artillery pieces, etc. Of course, some of the 'mentality' was also down to resources and manufacturing capabilities. Still, it holds remarkably true across the board: the Soviet issued wristwatches of the period were quite the technology tour-de-force :-d


----------



## raisedbyrats

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



tgarn said:


>


What a beauty! :-!


----------



## deckard

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My absolute favorite. The Black carbon holds up to a lot of beatings.


----------



## Strela

*Been meaning to take better pictures, oh well...*

This custom made watch was a joint collaboration between the Italian watch forum Orologiando and WatchUseek. (I replaced the Vostok OEM stainless band that came on it for the photo.)


----------



## Davski

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My late 1950's Sturmanskie. These were awarded to graduating pilots in the Russian Air Force and it is believed that Juri Gagarin wore one during the first space flight.


----------



## outstretchedhands

*Damasko DC66*

On custom_ Ted (Mc)Su Kevlar Dive Strap_:




























And here on a _Leather NATO_:


----------



## george88

*Cosmonaute and Stowa*

Just got these few days ago


----------



## wafu_jay

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Commissioned this Aerospace Avantage last year on my old Sea King Squadron (846 NAS). Flying Chinooks now, any suggestions for a good watch to commission instead of another Breitling?


----------



## Dennis Smith

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I'm not sure I understand what "Commission" means, but it looks cool. I don't think many companies do custom/small scale work like that other than Breitling.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dennis Smith said:


> I'm not sure I understand what "Commission" means, but it looks cool. I don't think many companies do custom/small scale work like that other than Breitling.


Omega and Sinn have been seen with modified dials and/or engravings, too. Fortis comes to mind as well.

For the most part, it is really a question of a modified dial.


----------



## wafu_jay

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Thanks for that, will look at those options and post the results when they're done!!


----------



## ilovewatches

*got this one a few days ago*

see my review a few posts below


----------



## ilovewatches

*let me try again*

don't know what happened to my reply but i'll try again...got this MMT Blackwater this past saturday. see my review a few posts down. thanks


----------



## polishammer

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here it is....










|>


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## 3Dials

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Wow, Hector, those are really stunning photos. I really enjoy the vivid color and composition of your shots!

Here's my Marathon TSAR:


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my 1943 RAF 6B/159 Omega.......... with some other WW2 RAF items..............








cheers,

-John


----------



## Dave E

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Had this one since last week, certainly counts I think:


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

my latest a CWC G10...
i hope you'll like it......
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

MN Longines (seller's pic):


----------



## tallguy

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## JKang

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Benrus MIL-W-3818B just in this week. My first "non-Soviet" military.


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



JKang said:


> Benrus MIL-W-3818B just in this week. My first "non-Soviet" military.


A beauty Kang! Still don't have one of these in the collection, I need to get on it!


----------



## boswell

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I have two specific military watches -

First - the VERY affordable Tritium sourced UZI Protector -










Second - the G10SL MKV Military Stainless PVD version (Tritium) from MWC -


















Both good priced watches at under $100 and $160 maximum.


----------



## wafu_jay

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's the current Royal Navy/RAF issue watch. Most of my Royal Marine mates have the largest watches available, usually a G-Shock... I'm new to all this but because of you guys I think my pocket money is now all going towards watches! Breitling and Pulsar so far, what next?


----------



## Dave E

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got this yesterday to add another aviator style to the collection:


----------



## JKang

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dave E said:


> Got this yesterday to add another aviator style to the collection:


That Ball is a beauty. Been meaning to try one on at the AD but am just petrified at the impulse-purchase whiplash!


----------



## narwhal

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Nalu said:


> A beauty Kang! Still don't have one of these in the collection, I need to get on it!


+1 They should make more like that!


----------



## Aaron Weikart

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here is my only pilots watch, purchased about a month ago.
I absolutely love it, and the fact that is has a chronograph, a very high-pitched alarm and a rotary slide rule makes it the ultimate pilots watch in my book. The Chronograph is 1/5th second and it has a stainless-steel black-ion plated finish on the bracelet and case. The shape is amazing, very manly, and the case has a big curve that makes it VERY comfortable. The date also is another one of its basically endless features. Another interesting feature is the crown at 9 o'clock, which moves the inner bezel on the watch, instead of the outside. It also features this amazing clasp that not only clicks itself into place (push-button release) it has an extra fold down that snaps into place as well. Great watch, I absolutely love it. :-!


----------



## strongest2004

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



whifferdill said:


> It doesn't matter whether it was today, or twenty years ago - what's the latest pilot / military watch you've splashed out on?
> 
> I've already started a thread on mine, but here it is again ( for continuity you understand;-))
> 
> *1969 Seiko Navigator Timer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this!
> 
> *Seiko RAF Issue Chronograph*


Some shots I just took this morning:




Some wrist shots:


----------



## DanG

*Re: Pil / Mil purchase - Dodane Type 21*



whifferdill said:


> It doesn't matter whether it was today, or twenty years ago - what's the latest pilot / military watch you've splashed out on?


I see someone in McAllen, TX has a Vixa Type 20 in this thread, but where are the Type 21 owners?
My Dodane is at the watchmakers - some really bad wear items being fixed.

The Dodane Type 21 used to be the masthead here at this pil/mil forum - that masthead plus a friend mentioning its functions are what forced me onto an 18 month search to find one, complete with manual wind valjoux 235 movement, retour en vol true flyback complication (i.e. return to zero without stop), countdown bezel, bicompax simplicity.
Who is the French guy here that has Dodane Type 21 and does wonderful photo work.
He will put up his Dodane here soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Dave I

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here are my pilots/mil watches, all bought 2008.


----------



## surf4hours

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Two new fliegers for me this year.


----------



## DVS

*Re: Pil / Mil purchase - Dodane Type 21*

Got my 2nd Hammy from a nice cap from WUS. Couldn't stop playing around with the functions.:-d


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

*Hi
Another Precista PRS-5*








Paul


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

just found this one by accident at a local jewelers:


----------



## robbery

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



00Photo said:


> just found this one by accident at a local jewelers:


Awesome photo and flippin' sweet looking watch! What is it? The case looks pretty dark... PVD?


----------



## TZAG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Seiko that is.


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

It is a Seiko snda65 black ion coated quartz chronograph. More photos here:
Http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=186267



robbery said:


> Awesome photo and flippin' sweet looking watch! What is it? The case looks pretty dark... PVD?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

That is a great looking watch. I saw one of those in a shop in Hong Kong last week, and it took all of my will power to keep on walking. I may cave the next time.


----------



## TZAG

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Snda65 is surely great, but what if it was automatic?? It'd be perfect!!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Is the 6 O'clock subdial on that Seiko a 12 hour counter or an alarm/second time function?


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



TimeOnTarget said:


> Is the 6 O'clock subdial on that Seiko a 12 hour counter or an alarm/second time function?


The 6oclock sub dial has both an hour and minute register hand. It will record up to 12 hours and is quite something to behold when resetting the chrono.


----------



## roberev

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This Ball Aviator is getting more and more wrist time and fast becoming a favorite:

On DeBeers strap:









On Vintager strap:









On Sinn U-series rubber strap:









Rob


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



roberev said:


> This Ball Aviator is getting more and more wrist time and fast becoming a favorite:
> 
> On DeBeers strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Vintager strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sinn U-series rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Looks great on the vintage strap - a very complimentary combination!|>


----------



## allegiancey

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



bydandie said:


> Stowa Airman Ohne Logo COSC for me! :-!


sorry a newbie here. is this really stowa airman? is there any in the market which is like stowa airman but way way way affordable?

thanks


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



allegiancey said:


> is there any in the market which is like stowa airman but way way way affordable?


The Archimede Pilot is usually considered excellent value for money:

http://www.archimede-uhren.de/DE/Pilot-Familie.htm


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

One of my latest (picked up five watches whilst on R&R, two are mil-issue):


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Nalu said:


> One of my latest (picked up five watches whilst on R&R, two are mil-issue):


very nice Nalu - you don't get much more 'tool watch' than that!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Thanks, it's a great watch and I'm quite smitten (especially as I don't have an EZM-1 with me!).

Here's one of my 'real' milwatch acquisitions. All of these watches were paid for in the past year and held/delivered to a very helpful mate in Sydney, then picked up whilst on R&R there last month. It was quite a day!

This one should look familiar to fans of Billy Schorr's "Watch Addicts" milwatch site - it was his at one time.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Nalu said:


>


very b-)


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Iconic watches both, Colin - congratulations! :-!


----------



## basietrane

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Stowa Airman COSC w/o logo arrived on my doorstep last month.


----------



## ebnash

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Who makes this watch???

Thanks,
Erik



surf4hours said:


> Two new fliegers for me this year.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The watch in the foreground is a Laco, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ebnash

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> The watch in the foreground is a Laco, if I am not mistaken.


That's what I thought at first, but I am having a hard time finding a Laco with that dial combination and an Onion Crown?


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

The second of the mil-issue watches I picked up whilst on R&R:


----------



## ebnash

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> The watch in the foreground is a Laco, if I am not mistaken.


Spoke to the OP, and it seems to be a custom:think:


----------



## ianovice

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I don't have it yet, but its being shipped to me as I type. Can't wait to hold it in my hands awhile and wear it for the first time!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Scott, is that Anfibio RA- or SA-issued?


----------



## daco

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

got this last week, just gone for a service and looking foreward to its safe return...


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



daco said:


> got this last week, just gone for a service and looking foreward to its safe return...


Nice find! A classic for sure|>


----------



## TTPS

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hello there -

Well here's my latest watch - long time waiting but finally arrived -
a 55mm Laco B-uhr. Worth the wait as you may imagine.



















Regards,

TTPS


----------



## ianovice

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Colin its an RA. I haven't seen any SA or SA/RA for sale - although I'd love to find one!

To be honest, I blame Billy for my Roamer obsession. I didn't know these things existed, till I bought a copy of Billy's book. Thought they were a beautiful watch, loved the history behind them and decided to learn more and, if possible, get one. I completely lucked out and stumbled into this one.

Not sure if a got a good deal or not, but sometimes, ya just gotta feed the obession.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

TTPS,

What book or magazine is that in the background?

Awesome original :-!

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



hotnerd said:


> What book or magazine is that in the background?


Looks like Knirim's famous book. b-)


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ianovice said:


> Colin its an RA. I haven't seen any SA or SA/RA for sale - although I'd love to find one!


Mine is an RA also, as is my Zaigor. The search for a dual-issue continues...


----------



## TTPS

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



hotnerd said:


> TTPS,
> 
> What book or magazine is that in the background?
> 
> Awesome original :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Bhanu


Yes it's Konrad Knirim's Military Timepieces - essential reading
for any mil watch fan. Fantastic book - packed full of pictures.

Regards,

TTPS


----------



## gtopaul

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's the newest addition to my Pierce collection. Suprised to find what looks like British military markings on the back. Maybe an issue watch?

Paul


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Just got this today! Express mail fromm my favorite AD! MKII Blackwater MMT MOD2A.:-!Another home run from Bill Yao & MKII. If you have wrists on the smaller side,as I do....this is the watch....disappears on the wrist, it's weightless, excellent dimensions. I like the dome shape of crystal & shape of case- the matte finish-the very detailed and legible dial & hands-Bill Yao is my patron saint of watches...how does he do it? The value for the $!
As far as fit & finish, those who have MKII's know....it's, IMO, impeccable for the price! This my third MKII...I am definitely a member of the Bill Yao cult.
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Great watch, Doc!

I was fortunate to try on JohnF's Blackwater during a Watchuseek Rhein-Main-Area meet, and I can only second what you said about the flushness of the overall design.


----------



## Dave E

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Timefactors Speedbird III is my latest:










I'm rather happy with it


----------



## Z'ha'dum

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my recent purchase a Marathon GSAR. I have to say I love this watch. Looks good and almost bulletproof.
I bought it from Bob at Broadarrow.net. He was one of the designers/testers of the Marathon SAR line.


----------



## sunster

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my Sinn 142 with the LM5100


----------



## deepcdvr

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Got these three in the last week..

The Seiko idea came from Hector.

The Victorinox is the LE auto version. Excellent watch with fantastic lume!

The Sinn is slightly too small for me and is up for trade, although it is also a real beauty. Can't say enough about over-engineered German watches! |>


----------



## flame2000

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dave E said:


> Timefactors Speedbird III is my latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rather happy with it


Geez.....I really like that watch, nice clean dial and a matching bracelet! |>


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ebnash said:


> Spoke to the OP, and it seems to be a custom:think:


I'm sorry guys but (as much as I love the look of normal Laco watches) I still think this looks odd with the very small seconds dial and the seconds marked on the main face on what is meant to be a navigation watch.:think:

cheers,

-John


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Flightpath said:


> I'm sorry guys but (as much as I love the look of normal Laco watches) I still think this looks odd with the very small seconds dial and the seconds marked on the main face on what is meant to be a navigation watch.:think:


Hey John, we're ya been? I sure hope you used your absence to acquire some more avaition artifacts to show us. ;-)


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> Hey John, we're ya been? I sure hope you used your absence to acquire some more avaition artifacts to show us. ;-)


You hit the nail on the head Martin, 
I have not been looking for watches for a while, in fact I sold my WW2 US watches to buy this nice early Harrier stick......... XW268 served in the RAF from 1970 to 1990, then in the RN for another four years (see photos), it crashed in 1994 and was reduced to parts. 










I have a few early Harrier items such as an altimeter from another RAF Harrier (seen in a previous post), period Hawker Siddeley & RR photos and 1970s patches. (I like Harriers).










Now I'm saveing for a 1970s Hamilton 6BB chrono to go with the stick and my 1966 Hamilton 6B-, I'll post again soon!

cheers,

-John


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my IKEA display box today....










The box contains about 50/50 Harrier - Spitfire related items....... always changeing day to day! This is the Harrier part.










I have four Corgi diecast Harriers inc. the NASA one.

cheers,

-John


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Flightpath said:


> Here's my IKEA box today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box contains about 50/50 Harrier - Spitfire related items....... always changeing day to day! This is the Harrier part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have four Corgi diecast Harriers inc. the NASA one.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -John


What a great display cabinet you have there Flightpath! You should seriously consider starting your own aviation museum;-):-!


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



whifferdill said:


> What a great display cabinet you have there Flightpath! You should seriously consider starting your own aviation museum;-):-!


Thanks whifferdill,

that may be true, but I hope my wife never reads some of your replies to my posts (then I _will_ have room for a private museum!);-)

Here's part of the Spitfire half of the cabinet..........











cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## ryanc

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

What Seiko is this?


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Fleiger Original Limited just arrived. Fantastic, classic, accurate, stable, a beauty :-!

Glen


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Congrats, it's a beautiful watch.Wear it in good health. I just got an email from Ms. Hafner stating that my Airman auto shipped Fedex and will be in L.A.& on my wrist tomorrow by 11am!
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## om-4

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



whifferdill said:


> It doesn't matter whether it was today, or twenty years ago - what's the latest pilot / military watch you've splashed out on?
> 
> I've already started a thread on mine, but here it is again ( for continuity you understand;-))
> 
> *Seiko RAF Issue Chronograph*


Wow, love that Seiko.

I've a humble Pulsar to ad to the thread.


----------



## inlanding

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This FOLE is a very special, classic, timepiece. I also enjoy wearing an Airman auto and it is a very finely crafted watch. Be certain to post some images of your new Airman on the Stowa forum as well !!

Glen


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Your Pulsar ain't too shabby! Is that also military issue?


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Dr. Robert said:


> Your Pulsar ain't too shabby! Is that also military issue?


My thoughts exactly - the Pulsar is now the standard mil issue for UK aircrews, but is also still available on the high street.|>


----------



## ecalzo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

my recent buy....a Vixa........
used by the foreign legion (not my model although it's a leggionaire)
can be considered a recent pil-mil purchase?
:think::think:

here more pics:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=193613


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



ecalzo said:


> my recent buy....a Vixa........
> used by the foreign legion (not my model although it's a leggionaire)
> can be considered a recent pil-mil purchase?
> :think::think:
> 
> here more pics:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=193613


clear dial, rugged construction, timing bezel - I'd say so. |>

Would have personally like to have seen more easily readable bezel markings though...


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

This thread has some great watches!


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

double post


----------



## ggyy1276

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hi 00Photo,

Those are very nice watches, no wonder you bought 2 of them :-d

Regards,

ggyy1276


----------



## HappyJack

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Well Ian - I finally made my mind up after months of pondering and not a little discussion with forum members, and weeks of horse-trading to pay for it. Many thanks for your advice and encouragement.

Here it is - Fortis B-42 Professional Pilot Chronograph GMT - it wears better than it sounds:










and in real-life context (more Pil than mil)


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



HappyJack said:


> Well Ian - I finally made my mind up after months of pondering and not a little discussion with forum members, and weeks of horse-trading to pay for it. Many thanks for your advice and encouragement.
> 
> Here it is - Fortis B-42 Professional Pilot Chronograph GMT - it wears better than it sounds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in real-life context (more Pil than mil)


Hey! Congratulations happy Jack! Great photos and the watch looks very nice - a good size and looks to wear comfortably? As you know, I'm a big fan of the general layout of Fortis dials but looking forward to hearing how you find it in a practical sense, especially the GMT function. It certainly looks good! Happy landings in that beautiful Pitts of yours happyjack ( just agreed a sale on mine:-( - but hopefully have something else lined up:-!)

Congrats once more and thanks for the post.


----------



## gregflat9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Speedbird 3 for me with my 556 for company....


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Just got my first German made watch...Stowa airman auto. What a sweet watch, excellent fit & finish...very legible dial, hands etc. I like the "old" style strap, the blue around the hands. The fit on my wrist is terrific, like it's not there...doesn't roll around, strap has good grip and I don't wear my straps/bracelets cinched tight.
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Dale Vito

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*










nice set.. BUND brothers... latest (heuer) came in thursday. I'm contemplating selling both though, to go back to rolex.. not sure yet, these military timepieces rule bigtime  :-!


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



dale vito said:


> nice set.. BUND brothers... latest (heuer) came in thursday. I'm contemplating selling both though, to go back to rolex.. not sure yet, these military timepieces rule bigtime  :-!


Gorgeous! I wouldn't sell those in a hurray - especially the Heuer.:-!


----------



## Dale Vito

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

thanks.. it's an awesome watch indeed. Size is just right, it's not too tall and the movement kicks ass.. flyback is a nice feature.


----------



## DeDe

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hiho,

my new old PRIM - Flieger,









for Details please look at:
http://www.prim.cz/en/news/prim-aviation-watches

good night

Dede


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Very interesting watch, DeDe - thank you. :-!

I couldn't find that particular watch on the Prim website - is it a vintage watch? If so, what year about?


----------



## DeDe

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hallo Martin,

yes, it is a vintage watch from 1977 for the czech air force. Automatic, 21 jewels and very interesting: no lume, because "Ultraviolet light was however used in the cabin and this magnified the contrast on the dial sufficiently." 
The details in german: http://www.prim.cz/de/firmenprofil/prim-militaeruhr-historie.

Dede


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



DeDe said:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> yes, it is a vintage watch from 1977 for the czech air force. Automatic, 21 jewels and very interesting: no lume, because "Ultraviolet light was however used in the cabin and this magnified the contrast on the dial sufficiently."
> The details in german: http://www.prim.cz/de/firmenprofil/prim-militaeruhr-historie.
> 
> Dede


Interesting, DeDe - thank you very much.

UV-lighting was used in German aircraft in WWII as well, though it did not mean that instruments (not necessarily wristwatches, but cockpit instruments) did not have lume - but they had non-radioactive lume which would quickly pale without the UV illumination. I am not aware, however, that the UV-system would still be inuse today, or whether the Allied forces used a similar system during WWII.


----------



## tallguy

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## keegan

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my latest acquisition.










Keegan


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Congratulations on a somewhat rare timepiece! :-!


----------



## gregflat9

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Mods can we make this thread sticky? Too many great photos!​


----------



## Gerry

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

I received this a few days ago. Always wanted one, since first seeing them on the TV show "The Professionals" back in the 1970s. 
I think it is a design classic and to be honest was such a bargain I couldn't let it go. The quality is fantastic. It came with the rubber strap, but I've found this to be uncomfortable given my smaller wrist size. Will probably get a SS bracelet for it.


----------



## whifferdill

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



gregflat9 said:


> Mods can we make this thread sticky? Too many great photos!​


Done! Good suggestion - there certainly is a rich and diverse collection growing here - and some great photos.|>


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Stowa FO finally arrived!










Also, the cousin of this watch will arrive at the end of the month - very happy about finding one! My EZM-1 collection is now complete :-!









(I have seller's pics, but prefer to post my own when it arrives)

This A11 arrived a few months ago but hasn't yet been posted:










And a new shot of my previously-posted RA Roamer Anfibio on its 'bush' strap that I'm finally getting broken in after oiling it up.










And speaking of new shoes for milwatches, here's the PRS-53 on a bonklip which was kindly sent to me by a fellow WUSer. It's a superb bracelet for hot weather and although the PRS-53 is understrapped, I've got a few other milwatches which the bonklip will fit nicely.


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Hi Nalu,

I noticed that you left your Precista lying on the table, I hope you can account for all your watches at the end of each day in the op room!;-)

Have a great Christmas mate, will you be home?

cheers,

-John:-!


----------



## Nalu

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

We have two tables in each room and try to run only one case at a time ;-) This was shot on the unused table while anesthesia was doing their thing (aka MAFAT) :-d

Still here, but going home next month for good.


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Nalu said:


> Still here, but going home next month for good.


That's good news, I'm sure there will have a lot of small packages waiting for you at your parent's house!

I'm also sure that you will be missed but you deserve a good stateside job so you can get all your watches sorted out!;-)

Cheers mate and have a great Christmas!

-John :-!


----------



## johnj

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



[email protected] said:


> If the Sinn 103 is a pilots watch then it's my first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, [email protected]


One of the most incredible watches of all time IMHO!


----------



## manofstyle

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Welcome to the forum, manofstyle!

Care to elaborate a bit which watch exactly, and why you chose this particular one?


----------



## Andy H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

These three I purchased within the last 2 months. The MIIK Blackwater is a dream to wear and is a nice and chunky everyday watch. I made the Flieger myself, using parts bought from an internet dealer in Germany, it has a Seagull movement similar to Unitas 6498. And of course, my Steinhart Nav B Chronograph which I have already introduced in the Steinhart thread.


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Crusader said:


> Welcome to the forum, manofstyle!
> 
> Care to elaborate a bit which watch exactly, and why you chose this particular one?


...........he's a man of few words Crusader!;-)

cheers,

-John


----------



## manofstyle

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*



Flightpath said:


> ...........he's a man of few words Crusader!;-)
> 
> cheers,
> 
> -John


Ahaha...The watch is a Ticino 47mm "Stealth" BigPilot with a Debufre Old Vintage Buffalo strap. It seems to come with a 6497 type movement- probably Chinese. Ive had it for about 3 weeks - runs like a champ and it keeps good time. I always wanted a handwind Pilot watch so I gave it a try.


----------



## CharlieWatches

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

My Cosmonaute - one of my favorites.


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

got this for X'mas


----------



## Andy H

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Not my most recent purchase, but my oldest. German WWII Silvana with Helios movement. The watch is in a state worthy of a Stalingrad Veteran, but the movement still runs well.


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

New acquisition. 1st watch of 2009!:-d Got it in a trade......:-!


----------



## Carl.1

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

It's a Poljot! Cheap and cheerful as it is used a beater at work.

Accuracy is great as long as you don't use the chronograph function...the watch tends to stop if you do! Five minutes or 5 hours you never know when but it will stop.

I like the watch but it will be the last Russian for me. I really would like a chronograph that works!


----------



## 00Photo

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Here's my favorite 4 all decked out in their Bond straps.


click for larger.......


----------



## keegan

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Very VERY nice. I envy that Sinn. Awesome on the bonds too.



00Photo said:


> Here's my favorite 4 all decked out in their Bond straps.
> 
> 
> click for larger.......


----------



## Jerzee201

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Zeno-Watch Basel Master Pilot P554 :-!


----------



## Astropin

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Dievas Flieger Timer #42/50


----------



## Brian D.

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

*Just arrived a few days ago, Traser Ti Commander P6506.*


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Show us your latest Pil / Mil purchase*

Due to the number of posts, this thread has been split.

You can find the subsquent posts here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=359100


----------

